# OLLCP (hax)



## Kirjava (Aug 16, 2011)

OLLCP (or CLLEO) is a substep for either the Roux or CFOP methods. It will fully solve the corners and fix the orientation of edges within the LL.

Here's a wiki link to my table of all cases.

I used an expanded version of the SuneOLL technique, using Sune/Niklas/Fruruf/SexyHammer variation combinations instead of just Sune. Multiple combinations have been listed in the table.

There are 10 cases that can't be solved with two of these algs so alternatives have been provided. 

Not all the cases are amazing - but I'm sure you can find some that you like ^^

I only started the list today, I think it's the first ever one.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 16, 2011)

Full OLLCP list made in one day?
Woah.


----------



## Muesli (Aug 16, 2011)

Teach me your secrets oh wise one...

But seriously, props. CMLL confuses the hell out of me even without the EO. Roll on the 1 alg LL.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 16, 2011)

Well that was fast. I'm definitely going to have to look at some of this.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh wow this really could be helpful for Roux.


----------



## Weston (Aug 16, 2011)

Maybe I'll start working on some OH ones.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 16, 2011)

Interesting idea actually.
I think CLLELL will be just a little slower though so I'll stick with CLLELL.

And for Roux I think I'll stick with gradually learning new CMLLs whenever. And use KCLL like that.
Too many algs for me... And they aren't M-slice free either.


----------



## Godmil (Aug 16, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> I only started the list today, I think it's the first ever one.



How on earth did you only start that today... simply typing out all those algs must have taken many hours... what on earth was your process? did you just try every combination of the base algs and then put them in whatever category? Was it done with something like alg.garron or did you use a cube to see what happened? or could you work it out in your head? Or was the whole thing automated by some awesome program you wrote?
I'm loving it cause I was just yesterday searching about for some kind of comprehensive list of OLLCP (not to learn, that would be nuts, but just to see if it existed).
Anyway, thanks Kirjava for the crazy amount of work.


----------



## aronpm (Aug 16, 2011)

Godmil said:


> How on earth did you only start that today... simply typing out all those algs must have taken many hours... what on earth was your process? did you just try every combination of the base algs and then put them in whatever category? Was it done with something like alg.garron or did you use a cube to see what happened? or could you work it out in your head? *Or was the whole thing automated by some awesome program you wrote?*
> I'm loving it cause I was just yesterday searching about for some kind of comprehensive list of OLLCP (not to learn, that would be nuts, but just to see if it existed).
> Anyway, thanks Kirjava for the crazy amount of work.


 
Alg generation was done by a program (that he wrote)


----------



## Godmil (Aug 16, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Alg generation was done by a program (that he wrote)



Thank gawd, my head was about to explode thinking about how much work it would have been to find those out by hand.


----------



## Escher (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks Kir, I'm sure I'll adopt plenty of these.


----------



## riffz (Aug 16, 2011)

In the words of Abed: 

Cool. Cool, cool, cool.


----------



## Selkie (Aug 16, 2011)

Awesome Thom :tu


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 17, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Interesting idea actually.
> I think CLLELL will be just a little slower though so I'll stick with CLLELL.
> And for Roux I think I'll stick with gradually learning new CMLLs whenever. And use KCLL like that.
> Too many algs for me... And they aren't M-slice free either.



You aren't meant to learn all the cases, just the good ones! 

IMO, it's smarter to use OLLCP for Roux than CFOP. For Roux it solves two full steps, but for CFOP it solves one and a half.



Godmil said:


> Anyway, thanks Kirjava for the crazy amount of work.


 
Took me about five hours to complete it. I'd already written the solver for something else so I just used it to generate cases. Didn't actually check any cases on a cube until I'd finished.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 17, 2011)

For roux, it won't solve the DFDB orientation surely?
Also, it's not M-slice free... But yeah I'll go through them to find some algs I can use for KCLL. Because some of the algs I use suck. And of course learning new ones will always advantage me in my quest to influence edge orientation 

edit: this isn't meant to sounds stupid or arrogant btw...


----------



## cubernya (Aug 17, 2011)

Also, for Roux you're recog will be screwed up because it's possible to have only 1/3 misoriented edges on top (with 1 on bottom)


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 17, 2011)

5BLD said:


> For roux, it won't solve the DFDB orientation surely?



It's not meant to, and doesn't need to. OLLCP isn't a method that is intended to be fully learnt.

You can do a slice move before algs if you want to affect DF/DB edges too though.



5BLD said:


> Also, it's not M-slice free...


 
I don't see why this is an issue?



theZcuber said:


> Also, for Roux you're recog will be screwed up because it's possible to have only 1/3 misoriented edges on top (with 1 on bottom)


 
You didn't think this through at all. 

If you have a single misoriented edge, you flip two other edges and get the 3 move EO case. 

You can also put the edge into U with an M2 move and solve from there.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 17, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Also, for Roux you're recog will be screwed up because it's possible to have only 1/3 misoriented edges on top (with 1 on bottom)


Nah, roux EO recognition is easy, easy enough to visualise what alg to use. I would tend to use the algs more freely; adapting to what happens, and using the appropriate alg.

For example, if I get one edge flipped on bottom and one on top I know to use the 2-flip that flips two other edges apart from the flipped one, on top.

And if I have six edges oriented, I just flip any two.

If I have none, I use COLL.

So I think I'll be only learning a couple of these, to complete my KCLL set to eliminate the cases I hate.
Namely, six flip and the four flip where you have two opposite on top and bottom.

edit: actually, for the four flip I would use a COLL that permutes the edges so I can do M2.

edit again: did he just delete his post...?
nevermind, I'll quote it...


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 17, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> It's not meant to, and doesn't need to. OLLCP isn't a method that is intended to be fully learnt.
> 
> You can do a slice move before algs if you want to affect DF/DB edges too though.
> 
> ...


 
Yup. You're absolutely right in the first point tbh.
Second point was me just being fussy about being optimal... 

I do intend to use some of these only like KCLL; using them where the opportunity arises. 
Therefore, for me it would complete 1.5 steps of Roux... 



cubersmith said:


> If you could force a cross skip then you would just need 40 algs (CLL)


 
Cross skip...?
CLL messes up edges anyway. And L4C... I'm not going to state facts that I'm not sure about but I assume the algs would be rather long.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 19, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Second point was me just being fussy about being optimal...


 
If you're being fussy about being optimal, you missed the point of the system.

On a related note, CLL algs that have an effect on DF/DB seem to rarely be speed-optimal. Even COLL is often fastest.


----------



## Cielo (Aug 24, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> You aren't meant to learn all the cases, just the good ones!
> 
> IMO, it's smarter to use OLLCP for Roux than CFOP. For Roux it solves two full steps, but for CFOP it solves one and a half.
> 
> ...


 
Nice work & nice advice!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 20, 2021)

where is it


----------



## Athefre (May 20, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> where is it



It was deleted from the wiki, but can still be viewed here:






OLLCP (hax) - Speedsolving.com Wiki


All puzzles, all the time. Come in and discuss the latest puzzles, techniques, competitions, learn to cube, and more!




web.archive.org


----------

